# Table a langer



## Matmel (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, est ce que le fait de ne pas avoir de table a langer ( un matelas a langer simplement  ) peut me faire voir refuser mon agrément ?


----------



## B29 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Aucun soucis. Dans notre secteur, les puéricultrices préfèrent que nous changions les accueillis dans la pièce où ils jouent de cette manière nous avons un œil sur eux. Elles ne veulent plus que nous fassions des allers et retours dans la salle de bains si celle-ci est à l'étage.Mais nous devons faire attention à l'intimité de l'enfant. Chez moi, c'est dans la pièce de vie sur ma table de salle à manger.  Je protège ma table et je mets mon matelas à langer et je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec les parents ni avec les puéricultrices lors de mes renouvellements.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Novembre 2022)

Tout pareil B29.


----------



## Lijana (6 Novembre 2022)

Moi, par terre mon matelas à langer.  Et aucun soucis avec les puéricultrices


----------



## Chouchou301 (6 Novembre 2022)

Idem que B29


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Novembre 2022)

J ai pas de table a langer et ça pose aucun soucis


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Novembre 2022)

Idem B29 

que l’on ait toujours les enfants sous les yeux car 4 à changer, soit « à la chaîne » ou autre.


----------



## Nany88 (6 Novembre 2022)

Pareil matelas à langer au sol pour la part et tt est OK pr la puer


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Novembre 2022)

Perso j'ai toujours mis mon matelas à langer au bout de ma table de salle à manger et jamais eu AUCUNE réflexion avec çà !!! OUF ...


----------



## Titine15 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Sur ma table de salle à manger avec 1 boîte par enfant à côté et pas de pb.
Avant j'allais à la salle de bain sur une table à langer mais c'était pas pratique qu'ils me suivent tous, comme ça ils peuvent continuer à jouer tranquille


----------



## NounouNat2 (6 Novembre 2022)

J'avais une table à langer pliante dans mon salon, que je rangeais tous les soirs et une autre dans la salle d'eau du rdc
Ayant eu, des problèmes d'épaule, je change au sol sur un matelas le plus souvent possible.
Ma puer préfère, risque de chutes en moins


----------



## Matmel (6 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses 😊


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

A partir du moment où vous argumentez vos choix et que vous assurez sécurité et hygiène, je ne pense pas que ça puisse vous être reproché. Après moi je trouve cela pratique, moins mal de dos par rapport aux changes par terre.


----------



## Petuche (7 Novembre 2022)

Alors moi j'ai toujours changer les enfants sur mon canapé, une grande serviette pour chaque enfant. Comme ça je ne me tue pas le dos et j'ai les autres accueillis sous les yeux.  Et approuvé par la puer...


----------



## NounouNat2 (7 Novembre 2022)

*Ce qui me pose toujours question, c'est comment fait t'on pour, d'une part, changer un enfant en ayant un oeil sur les autres et d'autre part, préserver l'intimité de celui qui est changé ???*


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

NounouNat2, avec une table à langer dans la salle de vie, ça préserve l'intimité car les petits à terre ne voient pas ce qu'il se passe en haut sur la table ^^


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Novembre 2022)

Change sur ma table de salle à manger, positionnée face à ma pièce de vie. J'ai ainsi un œil sur tous mes accueillis. Ma table est protégée par une feuille plastique épaisse coupée aux dimensions exactes du plateau. J'aimerais une étagère composée de 4 tiroirs, un tiroir attitré a chacun de mes accueillis contenant couches, coton, tenue de rechange, serviette, dosettes de sérum physiologique. Tout est à portée de main cette étagère étant posée sur ma table de salle à manger à côté du plan à langer. Posés sur l'étagère bien à l'abri des mains des enfants un pousse pousse de gel hydroalcoolique (réservé à mon usage pas pour les enfants) et un autre pour l'eau nécessaire pour les changes. 
L'intimité de l'enfant changé est préservé car en hauteur par rapport à ses petits camarades et la tête de l'enfant changé étant la partie de son corps "tournée" vers la pièce de vie.


----------



## kikine (7 Novembre 2022)

facile tu mets un sac sur la tête des autres enfants !   

ok je sors... 🤪


----------

